# Apple Cider Vinegar for fly control.



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I've heard of feeding Apple Cider Vinegar for fly control and was looking to start doing so soon. How much do I give? A glug? Lol. Ricci is about 1100lbs, Gracie is about 500lbs. Thanks!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

well I only have 2 things to say about it

1) it didnt work for me it actualy seemed to make it worse

2) when They swet it makes them smell grose


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Bahaha, good to know. I will give it a shot still, I think. Garlic powder worked, but keeping it was messy, and there is that unproven yet still unnerving "risk" that it can cause anemia over time. The jug only cost $3, if I have to throw it out, I won't be sad, lol.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Bahaha, good to know. I will give it a shot still, I think. Garlic powder worked, but keeping it was messy, and there is that unproven yet still unnerving "risk" that it can cause anemia over time. The jug only cost $3, if I have to throw it out, I won't be sad, lol.


:-(NOOOOOOOOOO $3 whole dollars!!! WAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

No, don't feed apple cider venegar, what ya do is mix equal parts of apple cider venegar, Avons Skin-So-Soft and water in a spray bottle. Spray the horse liberally all over the horse's body. That spray does help with fly control. Did it, tried it, it worked!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I heard it was a feed through.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

riccil0ve said:


> I heard it was a feed through.


 http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/apple-cider-vinegar-55317/


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

We just use skin so soft, but I'm going to try with apple vinegar now! Yeah don't feed it, the vinegar makes them smell funny. I know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I tried it last summer, didn't find it to help very much (then again, Flash is super sensitive to bugs). 1/4 cup, twice a day is what we fed if you want to try it.

I started feeding a garlic-based supplement called "Barrier" and it's been working.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually read about this in Horse & Rider magazine recently. They tested several "recipes" and found it didn't work any better than what you buy, though it was cheaper. However, you have to spray it every 30 minutes, so it was MORE expensive by that rule (the spray you buy is good for several hours). I'll give you the link if interested and you cant find it. I have not heard of giving it in their feed, so I am at a loss there.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I am not interested in a spray, Bronco works just fine. I started using it and will see how she does. Garlic worked, I was just looking for another option. Thanks! =]


----------



## Kingzy (Mar 27, 2011)

ACV is more useful for stiff joints and helps towards a more healthier skin and coat. I also find it extremely useful in stopping algae from forming in horses drinking water. Love it. So does Rocky! But haven't had any luck with it as a fly repellent... I guess it works on some and not on others? But give it a whirl, AVC will not cause any harm. Its highly beneficial for horses. Try adding 1/4 cup to their feed at first and see if you notice any results after a month and then go from there? Either way, your horse will love the taste =)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know about fly control, but I use apple cider vinegar to quell heart burn pain, in ME. Puts out the fire in my gut in seconds, but doesn't last all night.

Commonly used for heart burn or acid reflux.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

riccil0ve said:


> I've heard of feeding Apple Cider Vinegar for fly control and was looking to start doing so soon. How much do I give? A glug? Lol. Ricci is about 1100lbs, Gracie is about 500lbs. Thanks!


It works well for my herd. If you don't have super bad nasty HUGE horse flies (normal stable flies) then 1/2 cup per-day in their feed works. If you have a really bad fly problem or big nasty horse flies that laugh at fly spray, 1 cup a day works.

Now, it doesn't stop ALL flies, at least IME. However, it greatly reduces the amount of biting flies that hang around your horse. I still have to use fly spray, just not as much ;-).


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have been feeding ACV for 2 years now (1/2 to 1 cup a day) and have never noticed my horses smelling funny from it. I buy the cheap Wal-Mart generic ACV.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

They do indeed love the taste. Weirdos, lol. Flies are only just starting to come out, and they generally find Ricci in particular very tasty. I was using a TON of fly spray to keep her from being covered in welts. Garlic cut my use of fly spray in half. I'm interested to see what ACV will do. =]


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I used it alot when I was growing up, and it seemed to make a decent difference, and that it's good in other aspects as well, makes it worth it to me...(would have to look up all the other benefits again, since I can't remember them all off the top of my head). I fed it to my mare last year, and there was a definite difference in how much she was bothered by the bugs and how much the other horses were pestered.


----------



## Chiefsgirl (Mar 26, 2011)

does that really work?


----------

